# First big drum



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAHHOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :beer:

I'll keep it short and sweet. Last night the water was almost slick calm, and not a drum fisherman to be seen. Me and a few buddies came back from drinkin a couple cold ones up the beach watching football and decided to fish.

I got my first big one around 1 a.m. Then my buddy got his first big one less than 10 minutes after that. It was a fantastic night. Thank you guys for all of your tips and advice, it has helped alot. Been a long road since February moving to Buxton, but all was worth it last night.



Without further ado..









Fish was released unharmed and swam away fine. I filled out my citation!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats! Looks like hard work and time pays off.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!
nice fish congrats


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Cong. there Mike good job!! :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice fish Mike!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Mike, ya never forget your first one.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

dang right congrats Mike


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats, how long was it?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Now you understand what all the fuss was about... Congrats on your 1st...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Way to go !!

Very nice Mike.

Congrats !!
:fishing:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fish Mike! Still looking for my first one larger than a pup. Congrats!!! Is the smile because of the fish or the "cold ones?" Probably a little of both. Very nice fish!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! Way to go Mike!!! From the looks of your big-a$$ smile, you weren't happy at all... 

You definitely put in the time, learned and BINGO!!! :beer:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow

Your cradling that baby and smiling like it was your first born.

Congrats, I am still looking for my first citation drum... but so far nothing over about 30 inches.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

way to go....


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha Jeep the smile was definately a combination of both. We didn't expect to actually find anything more than sharks/rays and a good time. We weren't in the "zone" for that fish when it came. Couldn't ask for a better time though. There usual crowd of people was non existant, so didn't have to worry about lines, an audience, etc. Me and my 2 buds were the only people out there. Craziest thing was after me catching my first one, my buddy caught his first one. I couldn't have asked for it to happen any other way... Good times,, good friends,, all to ourselves, fish of a lifetime and brews a-flowin. Thats why I love fishing!!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## jabber (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Way to go Mike! I tried saturday night, but just kept getting spooled by something BIG.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice fish man. ill be back down probably weeknd of the 15th. last trip i ended up bowed up with the only paper of the tournemnt only to have the hook just pop out 20' from the pier fish just chillin on top in the lights..reeled up my rig..nothin i could do i guess


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Super nice one Mike!:beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Purdy werk,Mike.... I got the monkey off my back for this fall on Fri morning.. 

You'll never forget your first...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats!! Nice work!


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet!! Congrats on yer first.. :beer::beer:


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

NICE!

Where you on the Avon or Frisco pier?:fishing:


I'll be staying at a cottage at the foot of the Avon pier during the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club Invitational Surf Fishing Tournament at the end of this week. I not on a team, I'm just subin' for this dude this year.

During the tourny down times.....
I hope I can wander out there at night and try to land a biggin' like yours!

Congratz!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

way to go Mike... a long time comin but ya finally kicked the skunk off the beach...

I hope I can be as successful this weekend... I got 2 coming in that never put paper on the wall... I'll be doing all I can to put'em on fish...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!! Great Fish Mike


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, Mike!! Congrats Dude!!!!

Jim


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Nice job.


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Mike. You're lucky. It took me a long, long, long time for my first.
I take back the luck part. You've worked hard and put in the time, and have really learned a lot. Cograts :beer:


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

*Fantastic!*

Woooooooo hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!   

Congrats Mike! Just the story I have been wanting to read.

Thank you for all of your posts since Feb.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats, Mike.

If that first drum of your gives you even more enthusiasm, I think we're all in trouble.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Congrats, Mike.
> 
> If that first drum of your gives you even more enthusiasm, I think we're all in trouble.



Obtw,he just got a new saltist and a heaver... Couple that with the fact that Mike IS a big guy,yeap,we may have a new drummer in the makin..


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

NIce one Mike!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Congrats!*

You've come a long way! And a lot has happened this year, hasn't it?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49223


----------

